# Help with jumping my nervous horse?



## bethwaldron (5 May 2013)

I'm 15 and purchased Romeo last August. Before I had him he was a brilliant jumper and pretty much fearless until he suffered from a back problem, he had to had time off and during that time his owner made no effort to see him or bond with him. 

His owner purchased him a new saddle ready for when he was back in action and supposedly had it fitted. She noticed a big change in his behaviour, he'd refuse jumps and would no longer jump just anything. She wasnt willing to put in any time with him and therefore he went up for sale. 

I took him on and since have done much work with him. He was really nervous to handle but will now stand good as gold whilst being groomed. He's definitely learnt to trust me whilst on the ground.

Jumping wise we did okay, he refused and cantered off in the other direction a few times and it was common for him to refuse the first time I pointed him at a jump but I persisted. We had a change of yard so Romeo would be able to live out in the summer and get rid of some of his pent up energy I was experiencing in the school. 

He was much much happier. His jumping neither improved or got worse. We went up into the school one day where a few jumps had been left out, higher jumps than we've ever done. I lowered one of the jumps to a crosspole our normal height and pointed him at it but he was having none of it, he cantered round the school full speed numerous times before stopping. That was a real confidence knock for me. 

We had a physiotherapist out approximately 2/3 months ago and we were told his saddle had never fitted, that she was surprised he had not bucked me off as he was so sore it must be causing him a lot of pain to be ridden. I felt awful and as if I had betrayed him. 

He had 6 weeks off and his saddle fitted and he's just recently come back into work. I've been having lessons and he's been such a good boy. He refused the first jump that he had in front of him, in fact it was barely a jump it was so small. He went over it eventually though, I did the same another time but this time without my teacher and he stopped numerous times as I kept pointing him at the jump. 

I was really dissapointed if I'm honest, I had this image of the perfect pony I would have now he was no longer in pain and I just wasnt experiencing it. I want nothing more than to be able to bring him on so he can return to the fearless pony he once was but I could do with some direction, some exercises recommended to get his confidence up? 

He's also rather spooky out on the roads and lacks in confidence when going over a simple set of poles on the ground.

I may have posted this in the wrong forum but help would really be much appreciated. xxx


----------



## Charem (7 May 2013)

Firstly are you definitely sure he's not still in pain? It can take a long long time and many sessions of physio for some to come right. If he has had 6 weeks off he's probably going to need to do a ton of hacking in straight lines to build up the muscle correctly.

If he's worried about simple poles on the ground he needs to go right back to basics - as if he's never been jumped before. There's a good chance the stopping/spooking/running off is him associating the jumping with the pain he felt previously. You need to get him confident with just a single pole on the ground, just at a walk to begin with. He needs to learn that jumping doesn't hurt anymore. Once he's good with the single pole at walk/trot/canter you can put wings either side of it and repeat. Then eventually build up to a 'course' (poles on ground with wings either side) and just work over them. Lots of praise when he does. If he gets worried, or rushes you need to go back a step. It'll be a very long, and probably boring few weeks for you but it's crucial you don't rush him as you'll only make things worse.

Good luck


----------



## sandi_84 (8 May 2013)

What Charem said and also remember that horses have long memories especially when it comes to things that have caused them pain so even if he is no longer in pain he may still think that jumping will cause pain again.
I definitely second the getting him checked over again and when it comes to the jumping in future go right back to the beginning and treat him like he had never jumped before.
Good luck, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Flynntof+Ness (23 July 2013)

Hi ya beth , 
Im a second horse owner . 
Your horse sounds like he is definetly lacking in confidencs and my suggestion would be to have a vet confirm he is no longer in pain . 
My boy who iv had for 3 months is a driving pony and has never had a saddle let alone a person on him .people at yard where bugging me and saying get on him and he will get over it . 
And so i dont care who said what but i have waited for three months to give it ago . 
I knew nothing about him . 
Thiswas a case of he needed me to look after and care for him . 
I donr everything before i stuck his saddle on , one was to never take the person who is selling the 
horse . As 100 % truthfull .
Sad i no but people will say anything to sell this beautiful animal , and to get the price they want . 
So what im saying vet needs to come out and confirm its not degenerative and that he will be able to work over time and give u the unconditional pleasure he and you deserve . 
He needs you to be his therapist and show him that there is a better life out there for him with you . 
GOOD LUCK


----------



## showpony (24 July 2013)

I would get him checked out again just to be a million per cent sure he still isn't in pain.

& if all clear what I would do would be go back to complete basics - and by that have just poles on the ground & incorporate the odd one into your schooling sessions - when he goes over them literally fuss over him as if he has won the olympics!!!!! Build it up from there to perhaps small cavaletti - baby steps, it may take lots and lots of patience & time but will be worth it if you get the results.

Also try doing some pole work on the ground with him.



bethwaldron said:



			I'm 15 and purchased Romeo last August. Before I had him he was a brilliant jumper and pretty much fearless until he suffered from a back problem, he had to had time off and during that time his owner made no effort to see him or bond with him. 

His owner purchased him a new saddle ready for when he was back in action and supposedly had it fitted. She noticed a big change in his behaviour, he'd refuse jumps and would no longer jump just anything. She wasnt willing to put in any time with him and therefore he went up for sale. 

I took him on and since have done much work with him. He was really nervous to handle but will now stand good as gold whilst being groomed. He's definitely learnt to trust me whilst on the ground.

Jumping wise we did okay, he refused and cantered off in the other direction a few times and it was common for him to refuse the first time I pointed him at a jump but I persisted. We had a change of yard so Romeo would be able to live out in the summer and get rid of some of his pent up energy I was experiencing in the school. 

He was much much happier. His jumping neither improved or got worse. We went up into the school one day where a few jumps had been left out, higher jumps than we've ever done. I lowered one of the jumps to a crosspole our normal height and pointed him at it but he was having none of it, he cantered round the school full speed numerous times before stopping. That was a real confidence knock for me. 

We had a physiotherapist out approximately 2/3 months ago and we were told his saddle had never fitted, that she was surprised he had not bucked me off as he was so sore it must be causing him a lot of pain to be ridden. I felt awful and as if I had betrayed him. 

He had 6 weeks off and his saddle fitted and he's just recently come back into work. I've been having lessons and he's been such a good boy. He refused the first jump that he had in front of him, in fact it was barely a jump it was so small. He went over it eventually though, I did the same another time but this time without my teacher and he stopped numerous times as I kept pointing him at the jump. 

I was really dissapointed if I'm honest, I had this image of the perfect pony I would have now he was no longer in pain and I just wasnt experiencing it. I want nothing more than to be able to bring him on so he can return to the fearless pony he once was but I could do with some direction, some exercises recommended to get his confidence up? 

He's also rather spooky out on the roads and lacks in confidence when going over a simple set of poles on the ground.

I may have posted this in the wrong forum but help would really be much appreciated. xxx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## _GG_ (24 July 2013)

I would forget about jumping for at least a month. Not only might he still be in pain and when horses have had issues with the back, it is always good to have them seen a few times to be sure that there is nothing lingering. 
Then, you have to remember that he was in pain for a long time....it will take him a long time to feel confident that he won't feel that pain again. 

I would advise hacking and very basic school work to build him up again in terms of strength as he has had 6 weeks off. Then after about a month, I would introduce pole work, then increase that to raised pole work and listen to the horse...if he starts to back off....take things more slowly. If he's enjoying it, increase it a little.

He's had a rough time...so go easy on him and gain his confidence again xx


----------



## florayG (24 July 2013)

Agree with all the above about making sure the pain is all gone but also - do you think he trusts you? If so, you can get off, jump over the jump (a tiny one) and lead him over it a couple of times (even if he only steps over it) then get back on and ask him to jump it or step over it. Show him that it's ok. It sounds like his previous owner didn't care much about what was going on inside his head. Maybe even for a while ONLY jump him in hand and praise him loads. (i'm a bit alternative - I like to give horses an opinion in everything and I believe they learn by watching and trusting)


----------



## jackson555 (25 July 2013)

Some exercises to get him jumping a bit better:
Put up a little cross pole with some cantering poles leading up to it make sure there space out correctly and try jumping it like that I find that helps a lot with my horse as it gets her into a nice even rythem.
A thing that could help is put up a jump with poles coming of the jump wing so he can't run out. You've got to be prepared tho as he might suddenly stop
Also think he probably has lot a lot of confidence you need to build it back up with him get him to trust you get more lessons  lessons are the best if your still struggling ask someone more experienced then you to come and do a bit of jumping with him it could help a lot  you could try free jumping him so h has no tack or rider see how he goes then
How high was he jumping before? My friends horse had the same sort of problem it turned out she was just getting board because te jumps where to low for her she ha a lesson the instructor put all the jumps 3ft+ she didn't refuse any she cleared them all by miles it was like watching a diffrent horse  just a thought be are full about putting the jump up straight away tho it's not the best suggestion as it could go very wrong if that's not the case  hope I helped!


----------

